# Extending drive space



## sanishku (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,

We have win 2003 server. Of the total 4 drives, two is dynmic and rest basic. One of the dynamic drive got filled and now the backup is getting failed as the free space is less than the backup data. Is there any way out to increase the this drive space ?

I can't see any option of shrink volume. Also, the extend volume option is greyed out. Is there any help?

Regards,
Anish


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You will need to utilized a third party utility. Paragon and Easeus both have such things, but you will have to pay for the server version.


----------

